# Spangled Coquette (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 23, 2020)

Was a fantastic experience to get a shot at this spectacular little hummingbird a few weeks ago in Ecuador.

Wishing everyone all the best in these challenging times.

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/500 sec
Aperture: 4
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Glenn.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 24, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Was a fantastic experience to get a shot at this spectacular little hummingbird a few weeks ago in Ecuador.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best in these challenging times.
> 
> ...


Whereabouts in Ecuador?


----------

